# Anyone tint their windows?



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

As the title states!! Has anyone gone dark? I have a cyclone grey and wondering about getting limo tint on the rear three windows, and 20% on the driver/ passenger. Anyone have trouble seeing at night? If anyone has pictures even better!:cool


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

iv gone full limo. I think that it looks good, and yes its kind of hard seeing at night, its like wearing sunglasses. You can check my car out in my pictures.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

bigmac said:


> As the title states!! Has anyone gone dark? I have a cyclone grey and wondering about getting limo tint on the rear three windows, and 20% on the driver/ passenger. Anyone have trouble seeing at night? If anyone has pictures even better!:cool


The fuzz will bust your ass for front window tint in Cali


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

bg2m8o said:


> The fuzz will bust your ass for front window tint in Cali


I have a friend that had to remove his tint 3 times, i still havnt gotten busted yet and i have had mine done since april. KNOCK ON WOOD! anyway if anyone is interested the guy that did mine gives a good deal, if you get a ticket he removes it for free and depending on how well you get to know him the bigger the discount if you want to get them put back on. He is in the Newport Beach area So Cal


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

bigmac said:


> As the title states!! Has anyone gone dark? I have a cyclone grey and wondering about getting limo tint on the rear three windows, and 20% on the driver/ passenger. Anyone have trouble seeing at night? If anyone has pictures even better!:cool


MAN your avatar has it going ON!!!!


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*5% on five windows..*

It looks really good but I cant see s__t at night. So far no law enforcement officers complain.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

20% percent tint all the way around. Never had a problem with the law, but making left hand turns into a dimly lit street is sometimes tough.


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Tint in SoCal*

Don't forget that tint is heavily influenced by your interior color. My interior is black, so 15% looks darker than it would if the interior was a lighter color. Pics are in my profile. Cops haven't messed with me (YET), but it gives them a reason to pull you over if they feel like it. (as if they need a reason other than my triple digit speeds!)


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

just remember, have them pre cut the tint on the OUTSIDE of the car. there have been post of installers cut the radio antenna, if they cut the film on the inside of the car


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 20% on my 2 doors and 5% on the back 3 no problems...sorry no picts. i am new to the computer..


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Mine was tinted when I bought it...*

..so I can't tell you the %. It is just right for me, however. I can still see well at night and it keeps the car much cooler during the day.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have 35% on the fronts and 18% on the rear three.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I had limo tint all around 2 times but had to remove the front (stupid pigs). I went to 20% in the front 2 now. It is really hard to see at night, sometime I have to roll the windows down!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

greaser32002 said:


> I had limo tint all around 2 times but had to remove the front (stupid pigs). I went to 20% in the front 2 now. It is really hard to see at night, sometime I have to roll the windows down!


Yeah, Stupid pigs. Why would they have any interest in you being able to see at night while driving


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

greaser32002 said:


> I had limo tint all around 2 times but had to remove the front (stupid pigs). I went to 20% in the front 2 now. It is really hard to see at night, sometime I have to roll the windows down!


You're an idiot. Sorry - no other way to call it.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

bigmac said:


> As the title states!! Has anyone gone dark? I have a cyclone grey and wondering about getting limo tint on the rear three windows, and 20% on the driver/ passenger. Anyone have trouble seeing at night? If anyone has pictures even better!:cool


Bigmac,

I have a cyclone grey "GOAT" as well. I have 5% (limo) all the way around, with the exception of the front window.

Visibility usually not a problem with the exception of backing up late at night. Sometimes I do roll my side windows down to see better.

Please excuse the paint mismatch on the rear quarter. It has since been fixed. 

FYI cyclone grey is the most difficult color to match on our GOATS, the formula is wrong from the factory. took GM bodyshop 7 times to match and finally called in a tech from the GM Holden plant in AU.


----------



## roanokegto (Oct 1, 2007)

*check your local laws*

i bought my gto with tinted windows

dark enough to get a ticket in virginia

a state trooper pulled me over for doing 72 in a 65mph zone and gave me a$75 ticket but let me go on the speeding

he put some kinda machine on my front window i forget what the % was i payed the fine and now i roll my windows down when i see a pig


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

*cali*

In Cali there is no real ticket its just a fix it ticket $10-$15 depending on how you get it taken care of. Although you have to get the tint removed to get the fix it ticket taken care of. I can get mine removed for free, and then i get a discount when i want them put back on:cool


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

I had to go 35% all the way around, looks good enough, I had enough run ins with the law when I was younger, time to keep them off my back if I can. possible speeding ticket in the future? some things I just can't change


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*tint*

I did 30 percent on the sides and back. no problems at all, day or night. It helps keep the inside temps down on a hot day. NEVER and I mean NEVER tint your front window


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*tint*



greaser32002 said:


> I had limo tint all around 2 times but had to remove the front (stupid pigs). I went to 20% in the front 2 now. It is really hard to see at night, sometime I have to roll the windows down!


If you have a SHOW CAR front winow tint is ok but if you drive it on the street, front window tint is a ****ing joke. unless you have a death wish for yourself
and others


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*window tint*



abright52 said:


> I have 35% on the fronts and 18% on the rear three.



35 percent on the FRONT, are you crazy. Are you trying for DEATH WISH #4
take that crap off of there before you kill yourself or someone else


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

LOWET said:


> 35 percent on the FRONT, are you crazy. Are you trying for DEATH WISH #4
> take that crap off of there before you kill yourself or someone else


I think he means 35 on the drivers and pasenger front side windows.... no the windshield.

wings and rear are darker and the sides are 35%


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

*I did it!!*

I got 5 on the rear three windows, and 20 on the front windows! Love it, and I can see find at night... I fell in love with this car again...:willy:


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> You're an idiot. Sorry - no other way to call it.


You must be a pig huh? No offense to you, because you must be a cool one if you have a goat but I HATE COPS!!! They are never around when you need them and when you are minding your own business, they are always hasseling you!


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

LOWET said:


> If you have a SHOW CAR front winow tint is ok but if you drive it on the street, front window tint is a ****ing joke. unless you have a death wish for yourself
> and others


You didn't think I tinted the FRONT WINDSHIELD did you?? Just the 2 front driver and passenger windows at 20% and the rear 3 at 5%. I'm not stupid.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

greaser32002 said:


> You must be a pig huh? No offense to you, because you must be a cool one if you have a goat but I HATE COPS!!! They are never around when you need them and when you are minding your own business, they are always hasseling you!


So, I guess you have met all of them. That's a mighty broad brush you are painting with there, pal.


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

bigmac said:


> I got 5 on the rear three windows, and 20 on the front windows! Love it, and I can see find at night... I fell in love with this car again...:willy:


congrats on your tint man. thats how I have mine and I love it too.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Tacmedic said:


> So, I guess you have met all of them. That's a mighty broad brush you are painting with there, pal.


I've yet to meet one that isn't one. I have freinds that are cops and some of their collegues, and even the ones that pull me over form time to time, and the ones that happen to stop in front of my house. All of them have been *******s. Yes, including my freinds. I dislike police officers. I am a law abiding citizen, I respect the laws,I don't engage in illegal activities, but I just don't like cops. They are all the same. they kinda have to be to deal with the stuff they have to ya know. They seem to pick me out sometimes just because of how I look and what I drive or where I'm at. Whatever, they don't do anything to me because I didn't do anything, so why are they still jerks?


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

greaser32002 said:


> I've yet to meet one that isn't one. I have freinds that are cops and some of their collegues, and even the ones that pull me over form time to time, and the ones that happen to stop in front of my house. All of them have been *******s. Yes, including my freinds. I dislike police officers. I am a law abiding citizen, I respect the laws,I don't engage in illegal activities, but I just don't like cops. They are all the same. they kinda have to be to deal with the stuff they have to ya know. They seem to pick me out sometimes just because of how I look and what I drive or where I'm at. Whatever, they don't do anything to me because I didn't do anything, so why are they still jerks?


I was a Deputy for years and still work in Homeland Security, (I am a Paramedic full time). I would be willing to bet that, if you met me, you wouldn't think I was a jerk. I also have many friends in Law Enforcement that are not, "Jerks". I know a few that are, but I am sure a few of your coworkers are jerks also.

If, every time you come into contact with law enforcement, you have a bad experience, you might want to ask yourself who, exactly is the problem. Referring to us as Pigs on a public forum is a good example of a bad attitude. Just an observation.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

:agree


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I've got a ton of cops for friends, and I've ALWAYS been able to get along with officers I've met over the course of life, even when I've been pulled over and/or involved in things I shouldn't have been doing... Yeah, I've seen a couple jerks now and then, but what profession doesn't have its share??

Bottom line, sounds like you've got a chip on your shoulder when it comes to authority figures... 

It doesn't take a genius to realize that cops have a job to do... If they approach you "minding your own business", I'm sure they're not just "bored", they've picked you out for a reason, based upon experience... If you're such a damn angel, then you shouldn't have any reason not to pleasantly answer a few questions, and be respectful... It's AMAZING, once a police officer sees that you're a mature and respectful person, how they will instantly pull-back their guard and become immediately pleasant and more easy-going.. 

To antagonize them by mistaking their initial candor as "pig-like" is just idiotic, you create your own problem there I'm afraid....

When I get pulled over, I've got my ID and registration ready, I'm polite, and I'm approachable... I've been let let go with just a warning ALOT.... If all cops were "pigs", then how the hell do I get so lucky??

Look in the mirror...


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I am always respectful with them no matter what. Like I said, I have respect for the law and it authorities, but I've yet to meet a non-jerk...I'm sure if I did meet you I might change my mind, but I haven't. I guess becuase our neighbor has family members in their family, they had the "right" to give us nothing but trouble. Just an example: 
One of my other cars is a 1982 Trans Am I got a couple of years ago. While the new plates (When I first registered the vehicle) had not arrived in the mail, the DMV had given me a temp pass to display in the rear window. I was up at 11:30 pm in the driveway with my father working on my old truck. I had parked the car in front of the neighbors house (parked legally and no rules on not parking there, it is a public roadway afterall), when a cop pulls up. It took her 5 minutes to get out of the car and leave a ticket on the car. I immediately approached her before she could drive away. Camly and politely, I asked her why she was ticketing my car and she said because it didn't have any plates. I asked her if she had seen my DMV permit and she rudely answered no. It was clearly visible and she didn't apologize. I showed her the registration and and she said that since she'd already written the ticket, she could not remove it. I asked for her badge number, her supervisors name and phone number and she replied with that she might be able to take care of it. She took the ticket and ripped it up and drove away after she made a 45 second phone call. Please tell me that was standard procedure.
Another incident:I also drive a 1954 chevy truck with its original plates (california black plates for 1954, special tags, higher fees, 7 digits because they are comercial). Why is it that a 22 year veteran detective pulls me over and has me wait for 45 minutes in the hot summer sun in socal) while he checks the status of my plates? He claimed that he'd never seen them and accused me of fabricating them myself! he did let me off with a warning he said and that I should go to the DMV to get new plates. i told him I would not do so because I pay more money for the privilage of those plates and they are legal. I do dress like a greaser, but thats my sense of style. My truck was legal, and he was being a jerk for no reason. 
I am in the USMC reserve and know plenty of law enforcement officials. One of my best freinds was a cop for many years and he even tells me how they are. He's an attorney now, defending criminals (believe that? I didn't when I met the guy). All I'm saying is that the ones around here, that have had any type of contact with me are all the same. I understand why they are like that, its just that I don't like them to be that way with me, since I wasn't like that with them.


----------



## Inkchief (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been pulled over in Compton, and in Pomona. Both times for window tint being too dark. I have 5% on both my car and truck. Both times, I just got a warning that it is too dark. One time I didn't even have my DL or reg on me. I am respectful to them and I have no problems. I got out of an 100+mph ticket one time with just a warning by being polite. 

It is kinda hard to tell from this photo that my windows are dark... http://a763.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/90/l_d66be85416c1d544979edf64854f6eb2.jpg


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Inkchief said:


> I have been pulled over in Compton, and in Pomona. Both times for window tint being too dark. I have 5% on both my car and truck. Both times, I just got a warning that it is too dark. One time I didn't even have my DL or reg on me. I am respectful to them and I have no problems. I got out of an 100+mph ticket one time with just a warning by being polite.
> 
> It is kinda hard to tell from this photo that my windows are dark... http://a763.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/90/l_d66be85416c1d544979edf64854f6eb2.jpg


WTF??? Thats cool you got off with the warnings. I have never gotten any warnings!! I once took a yellow turn light completely through an intersection in front of 2 cops on bikes and one of them pulled me over and said I ran a red light! Please tell me why I would do that in front of 2 cops????? It was a $450 ticket and I fought it in court. The cops didn't even show up to the trial so I got off after I paid it and spent 2 seperate days trying to get this off of my record! UGH!!!


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

greaser32002 said:


> WTF??? Thats cool you got off with the warnings. I have never gotten any warnings!! I once took a yellow turn light completely through an intersection in front of 2 cops on bikes and one of them pulled me over and said I ran a red light! Please tell me why I would do that in front of 2 cops????? It was a $450 ticket and I fought it in court. The cops didn't even show up to the trial so I got off after I paid it and spent 2 seperate days trying to get this off of my record! UGH!!!



I think you have a bumper sticker that says " I am a Greaser, pick on me"

or maybe it is because you have a blue GOAT and cops in Cali are against blue. Or maybe it is because you use more gas than they do and they are offended.

Or maybe it is because your GOAT isn't a hybrid and you are puking polution into the great California countryside.

Should I go on????


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

madkat said:


> I think you have a bumper sticker that says " I am a Greaser, pick on me"
> 
> or maybe it is because you have a blue GOAT and cops in Cali are against blue. Or maybe it is because you use more gas than they do and they are offended.
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, back in high school, the teachers all thought of me being a bad student until they got to know me. I guess people think i'm a bad person by my appearance, and they judge me right away. Whatever though, I know that I'm not in the wrong (and if I was I would admit it) and have nothing to worry about. Just sucks about not getting any breaks you know.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Appearance has a lot to do with first impressions. If the first impression is negative, the perception will always be negative until people get to know you. If they don't get to know you, you are labeled. Right, or wrong that's just the way it is. Stereotyping is alive and well.

A cop sees someone looking "greased" they will treat you like that. They see a kid walking with his pants below his arz hat on backwards and to the side, jewelry hanging off of themselves, b-bopping with an arrogant attitude they will be treated in a certain manner. The guy may be the nicest kid in the world but his perception is what the cop goes by. Then the guy cries foul. 

I coached football for 14 years... I seen a lot. I have coached kids that when I met them I was forewarned about them. Their attitudes and the way they carried themselves. example: One kid in particular I was warned about.... He was a problem child I was told, arrogant, always looking for a fight. I met him talked to him, coached him... Others gave up on him.... I didn't. I treated the kid like everyone else. His mom took me a side one day and told me her son idolized me. Why? I didn't treat him the way he looked and acted. Others treated him like he looked and with his attitude, they didn't take the time to get to know him. 

He had no dad... I treated him stern and with discipline and I didn't favor others over him. He saw this.. His fighting with team mates dwindled. It took some time.....Bets with other coaches were ....how long will it be until he goes to jail? I coached this kid 2 years and taught him to vent his frustrations on the field within the framework of the game, and he did. This boy was 12 yrs old. I saw him 2 years ago... He still calls me coach. He looked scholarly. Very well mannered and respectful. His mom said I had a lot to do with it. I was deeply touched.

The point? His perception was really, really bad and because of it he was labeled. No one took the time to work with him. He cleaned up his act. Until one who looks and acts like thug decides to change their perception, they will be treated as such. Then there are those who don't give a damn....The state Penn has a number reserved for them.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep, perceptions and stereotyping are just reality, laws of nature... Friggin monkeys out in the middle of the jungle practice the same tactics, you're judged by your appearance first, your actions second (if you make it past the 1st-step...)

People can bitch about it, say it's un-just, say it's discriminatory, but it'll never go away, it's the way the brain is hard-wired to a certain extent, until a few hundred or thousand more years of evolution may possibly soften it some more...

So, knowing that, you make your choices, you take your stands, you choose your battles, and you live with the choices you make... As long as your eyes are wide-open, and you understand the consequences, you should be able to live with a happy perspective, and an understanding as to why others treat you as they do...

Or you can just fight it, buck it, rebel against it, forever....... That's a real crappy way to go through life... 

Don't mistake me though, I don't support conformism necessarily, I support awareness and understanding of human-nature... You can exploit knowledge, or it can exploit you, it's your choice...

I'm just blabbing of course, I've never met anyone here in-person!!!


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I know, and that stuff sucks, but if it means giving up my hobbies and interests, NEVER! I'll put up with what I put up with forever to keep my old cars, my music, my sense of individualism. I'm not a thug, but maybe since the past history of these people were gang assiciated, maybe they should study the trends of today associated with different people. Afterall, the times are a changin'.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

You've gotta go with what you know!!!! Just please say "no" to the mullet hair-do, and all its variations...


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

*keep it dark*

I got all the windows done...just upgarde to HIDS and maybe if need be roll the two front downa bit at nite, and I got a back-up cam too, that helps


----------

